# Amphibian Ark Newsletter



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Amphibian Ark Newsletter *

The Amphibian Ark team is pleased to announce the latest edition of our e-newsletter, which is available free here: www.amphibianark.org/Newsletters/pdf_newsletters/Amphibian Ark Newsletter No 9.pdf . 

This edition features specific projects of many of our AArk partners worldwide along with updates on AArk programs and activities. 

Amphibian Ark Members receive this automatically, so please consider joining us (it’s 100% free) at www.amphibianark.org/membership.htm . 

In this edition: 

•	Meet the Amphibian Ark’s Steering Committee! (Part 2)
•	Sri Lankan Amphibian Conservation Needs Assessment workshop
•	Amphibian husbandry training in Brazil
•	Amphibian Ark Husbandry Essentials workshop, Panama
•	Sri Lankan capacity-building extravaganza
•	Amphibian Conservation Research Guide
•	The FrogMatters internet blog – Posts from the Amphibian Ark
•	GoodSearch.org – Supporting the Amphibian Ark has never been easier!
•	Chytrid fungus: new developments in our understanding
•	Amphibians in the news
•	Darwin’s frog conservation efforts in Chile
•	New breed and rear for release program commenced for Geocrinia alba
•	2009 northern corroboree frog breeding results
•	Regional updates on biobanking activities
•	AMACZOOA report
•	An update from the Association of Zoos & Aquariums (AZA)
•	Amphibian awareness education programs during India’s Wildlife Week 2009
•	Year of the Frog funding supports projects in Zoo and Aquarium Association (Australasia) institutions

Ron Gagliardo


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Awesome....what a great organization! Nice publication too!


----------

